# Price to charge ?



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a Easter Egger bantam (was said to be a Olive Egger) I told a young man I was waiting to see the egg to know for sure it indeed is and that if he buys it then I just want him to know I can't promise him a Olive egg. I try to be honest and up front. What is a fair price to charge for a pullet at this stage. I bought her may 3rd and have one similar in color so I don't mind turning loose of one. She just went out to the out side pen last night. She had been indoors at night till then and only out in a portable cage daily under my watchful eye or in the house. She is clean,












no mites and tame. Having said all that what is a fair price to charge? I don't want to over charge, but want to make a profit also. Please help.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So often it depends on what they are getting for pullets in your area. I know where I moved from it was not unusual to see EE females going for 20$ each. More common to see 10$.

Check places like Craig's List, see if they are listing prices. That should give you a ball park idea.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I charge about $5 more for an OE than a average laying hen. 
When breeding OEs, only about one in four are OE pullets. The rest are males or straight combed brown egg layers. 
Here in Houston a laying OE (that you can see the eggs color) will sell for $25 to $30.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you little wings. That gives me an idea of prices they go for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Robin 416 thank you ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You're welcome. Good luck.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Have a question if they are tame and easy to handle does that factor in to the price one pays for a bird ?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I mean I would be willing to pay a little more for a easy to handle bird, but that may not factor in at all. (That's why I raise all mine I hate wild chickens!)


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

In my experience in my area, no.. only because some people just don't care. I am one of those. We bought 7 wild bird (I mean generations of living completely wild) and tamed 6/7. The only one I wasn't able to was part game and even with her she enjoyed lovins after she was caught... catching her was the trick.. lol


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

To be honest, most people that I sell to (on craigslist) don't know that there is a difference. 
If people have had chickens for a while and know the difference, they don't usually buy them off of Craigslist. 
With my Ameraucanas, most folks have done there homework or already know they are not the friendliest breed out there. 
I try to handle them a lot while they're young, even if they are being raised just to sell.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

These are bird that are very alert and would free range good. Skittish in nature, but one got out of the pen and I approaching her easy slow and called to her her being handled made catching her easy. That wouldn't have been possible with out handling like I have. It makes a huge difference to me, maybe just to me though. Every breed is different little wings that is for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Back2simplelife thank you for your honest imput


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey LW, that is interesting, I was wondering why one of my OE has a straight comb and looks more marans, I guess she will be a brown layer? They are both getting near lay, I will keep an eye on them!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

About 50% or a little more maybe,are pea combed. The rest are straigt combed. Most of the straight combed ones lay brown. Its usually not as dark as the BCM parent. 
Thats why it takes twice the chickens to get an OE. I have heard of straight combed OEs that did lay olive eggs, but it is rare. I have sold one OE pullet that the customer told me later on that she lays brown eggs. 
OEs are like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That will be interesting to see as time goes. I guess too, that is why people go to gen 2 with their OE?


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't bred any second generation but have heard of people breeding back to the Black Copper Marans rooster for darker olive color. I have wanted to but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## caden (Sep 19, 2013)

How old is chic


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought her on May 3rd


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

She was supposed to have been a week old at the time. Which looked about right.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleWings what bantam breeds lay dark brown eggs ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

There are bantam Welsummers. I think there are bantam Black Copper Marans, but they are rare.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Bantam Barnevelder, as well. Also rare. They have to be bred for that rich chocolate egg as well as a lot of lines lost it, so it's one of those things lol


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you LittleWings And Fiere ! 
I will look them up !


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## caden (Sep 19, 2013)

12 bucks


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you caden


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I looked up the bantam breeds that both of you said and only one it may be is the welsummer cuz I have 13 more younger ones that are not fully feathers yet but have enough that you can see the color pattern and some look like the welsummer.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey no more that 5$. I would sell mine for three


----------

